# Hepatitis B vaccine halted after 3 newborns die from system shock



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

* Hepatitis B Vaccine Halted After 3 Newborns Die From System Shock*

http://www.naturalnews.com/041628_infant_mortality_hepatitis_B_vaccines.html

Wednesday, August 14, 2013 by: Lance Devon
Tags: infant mortality, hepatitis B, vaccines

(NaturalNews) The Vietnamese Health Department is coming out and ending the use of hepatitis B vaccines throughout the entire country of Vietnam. The decision was made after three different families lost their babies after the precious young ones were inoculated with standard, proven hepatitis B vaccinations. The three babies died on July 20th in the central province of Quant Tri. The cause of their death is listed as anaphylactic shock. Officials from Vietnam's National Expanded Program on Immunization reported that the vaccines were not expired, were properly stored, and were properly administered. Awkwardly, the chairperson of the program asked parents to "keep calm and continue vaccinating their children."

Meanwhile, the Vietnamese Health Department has decided to pull the hepatitis B vaccines altogether, also discontinuing the use of two other vaccine lots.

The families of the deceased infants have been offered free medical care from the same hospitals responsible for administering the deadly vaccines to their babies.

How important is a hepatitis B vaccine?
For babies, this vaccine is absolutely pointless, especially with all the death reports coming from it. Some professionals believe that the necessity of the vaccine is for those babies whose mothers are already infected with hepatitis B at the time she gives birth.

If more mothers knew, or were screened in advance, then they could avoid giving this risky vaccine to their baby from the onset and many lives could be saved.

Hepatitis B is a viral infection of the liver, transmitted through direct contact with infected body fluids. Those highest at risk are not babies, unless the mother is infected. High risk categories include adults ages 20-50, who have sex with multiple partners, especially men who have sex with other men. Other high risk factors include receiving infected blood transfusions.

How important is a hepatitis B vaccine, then?

Dr. Jane Orient, a member of the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons, testified before Congress, stating, "For most children, the risk of a serious vaccine reaction may be 100 times greater than the risk of hepatitis B."

Essentially, the hepatitis B vaccine is of no value at all for a baby. The vaccine's lifespan is about 20 years, making it useless by the time a baby has become a young adult.

The vaccine also has no importance for those adults who communicate well and have high standards in their relationships. The hepatitis B virus can be naturally avoided altogether and the vaccination against it should be avoided altogether.

The vaccine is becoming more deadly than the virus
In 2012, the federal Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System received 66,654 complaints from people who received the vaccine. These adverse events included convulsions, lupus, multiple sclerosis, and Guillain-Barre syndrome. Worse yet, according to the National Vaccine Information Center, at least 1,500 people died from hepatitis B vaccinations.

If the vaccine is continually promoted, then it is likely that the amount of people receiving this vaccine will double; thus, the death rate is likely to double. As more deaths are reported from the vaccine, the 3,374 cases of hepatitis B reported in the US in 2010 could start to look trivial. The death rate from the vaccine could soon outnumber the statistics on those who have the hepatitis B disease!

Here's what's in the gepatitis B vaccines
If a parent is willing to subject their child to a concoction of foreign substances, heavy metals, and toxins, then they have found a poison that will do the job. According to Vactruth.com, the hepatitis B vaccine is genetically engineered from a viral gene that is inserted into a yeast cell. The end concoction contains a long list of insanity including:

Formaldehyde
Gluteraldehyde
Aluminum hydroxide
Aluminum phosphate
Polysorbate 80
Neomycin sulfate
Polymyxin B
Yeast protein
Calf serum
Fenton medium (containing bovine extract)
Modified Latham medium (derived from bovine casein)
Modified Stainer-Scholte liquid medium
Potassium aluminum sulfate
Amorphous aluminum
Hydroxyphosphate sulfate
Sodium borate
Cells from monkey kidneys

It's no wonder that precious young babies are going into anaphylactic shock after receiving this long winded poison cocktail.

In the end, is it necessary to vaccinate against a disease that can be naturally prevented through practicing and teaching healthy relationships?

And why do the scientific and health communities continue to go along with these concoctions as the answer?

And why aren't the manufacturers of these deadly vaccinations being held responsible?

Sources for this article include:

http://vactruth.com

http://www.saigon-gpdaily.com.vn

https://vaers.hhs.gov

http://science.naturalnews.com

http://science.naturalnews.com

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/041628_infant_mortality_hepatitis_B_vaccines.html#ixzz2c7WNGha8


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

In one province in Vietnam, two vaccine lots have been discontinued because of investigations into the deaths of those 3 infants in THAT province. In VIETNAM. Two vaccine lots. In one province.
Seriously, if your going to continue these postings, be accurate with your thread title.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Lake Windsong said:


> In one province in Vietnam, two vaccine lots have been discontinued because of investigations into the deaths of those 3 infants in THAT province. In VIETNAM. Two vaccine lots. In one province.
> Seriously, if your going to continue these postings, be accurate with your thread title.


That is a really wierd artucle thats pieced together from atleast 3-4 different articles also floating around on the web. This all happened in 2007 and its getting repeated and reposted as if it were recent news. The "whats in the vaccine" portion is bogus. You can look up the euvax insert and see that the author had quite the liberty with spreading misinformation.

Hep b currently infects more than 350 million people world wide and over 1 million die anually from hepb related liver diseases. Im not sure the "causing more deaths than saving" line in the article jives with reality.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If the mother is NOT infected with Hep B, why vaccinate a baby with Hep B?


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> If the mother is NOT infected with Hep B, why vaccinate a baby with Hep B?


I cant give you precise reasons as too why its done at infantcy but the reason its pushed now towards children and everyone is because hep b is one of the most transmissible blood borne pathogens. You have a 30% risk of transmission from contacting blood and bodily fluids where as there is only a 0.3% from HIV. Furthermore, the number of people infected with hep b is high in certain countries particulary in east asia. Acording to countless epidemiological studies, most infections occur in childhood. Many countries in east asia and the pacific has carrier rates near 35%. Unlike the post above which makes it seem like a purely sexually transmitted disease -its farely easy to pass through bites, cuts, soars, contacts with objects that may have body fluids. A kid could become infected from toothbrushes, razors, and other instruments of personal hygiene. Outside the US, many people prefer injection over pills because perception of potency. Its not uncommon to have a shared family syringe. From a public health standpoint, you have the best opportunity of increasing the completion rate of vaccination series by starting the series at the time of birth so that the amount of people that get atleast the first shot approaches 100%. One dose is going to work for a fair amount of people. recall rate and health care programs locally established are going to be factors involved with completion of the vaccination series.

Years ago it used to be that only medical professionals and high risk groups recieved the vaccination. With the vaccination safety profile and far reaching benefits of protecting against acute and chronic hepatitis related health problems as well as liver cancer, its a WHO, AAP standard now. As a surgeon, I can tell you its saved my butt on 3 occasions.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

drfacefixer said:


> As a surgeon, I can tell you its saved my butt on 3 occasions.


Yes, YOU have a good excuse.

A baby - does not need it.

This is a little bit like me taking some 8" thickwalled oilfield pipe and welding it up to form a "perimeter bumper" on my wife's mini van. Would it make her safer and more protected in a car accident? Yes, but the likelihood she would ever *need it* is such a small chance it is just not a good idea, and the negatives far outweigh the very slight chance of having a positive effect.

I am not a vax conspirator, but Hep B vax for babies sounds like a damn stupid idea.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Yes, YOU have a good excuse.
> 
> A baby - does not need it.
> 
> ...


It might sound dumb here since our carrier rate is around 2%. But part of public policy is to weigh risk vs benefits in policy to keep the US from becoming a hyperendemic area like east asia and the pacific. Plenty of people choose to delay vaccination and thats even written in cdc guidelines. A baby is not likely to run around and contract a blood borne disease through injury or play. In Asia though where 1 in 3 are likely infected, 1 out of 3 women pass the infection to thier baby from cracked nipples, soars, and various other normal child parent contact. Hence, without a program to reduce transmission, the endemic problem only worsens.

We are lucky here that its not as big of an issue. However, there is an increasing population that are unaware they have latent infections. 1 in 4 that contract hep b will die prematurely or face liver cancer. If I was worried about the timing of the vaccine, I would at least have parents and any caretakers tested and then make an educated dicision.

You never need the vaccine, if you never plan on being exposed. Unfortunately, I never planned on a number of things that happened to me as a kid: schoolyard scraps, kids spitting on each other, getting cut on medical waste trash, poking classmates with tacks, being blood brothers, shooting blow dart needles at one another... those are just a few of the times I can think of now that I would have been exposed growing up. Im sure there are many more. We just didnt know better back then.


----------

